# No surge!



## Butterfield (Apr 23, 2017)

been monitoring the map this week. Virtually no surge, what is going on? It’s been dead all week.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

New Years burn out...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Butterfield said:


> been monitoring the map this week. Virtually no surge, what is going on? It's been dead all week.


Uber put these up for looks....I sat in the zone for one full hour and nothing at all. What's zero times zero. It's like a double edged sword, I stay away from zones and get seven rides for minimum in three hours or drive into zone and get zero hits for one hour wasting gas....Lol

Lyft has no surges and not one zone all week.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

They cut down or almost eliminated surging because of customer complaints . They did this just as soon as they increased their commission taken from drivers which is now up to 75 % taken from earned drivers gross payment amount . Remember when Uber said 20 % then 25 % ? Well, they lied .


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> They cut down or almost eliminated surging because of customer complaints . They did this just as soon as they increased their commission taken from drivers which is now up to 75 % taken from earned drivers gross payment amount . Remember when Uber said 20 % then 25 % ? Well, they lied .


It is indeed 25% commission. And 2+2=5.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Worst week I've had in awhile, excluding Monday. Very slow. Colleges and schools are still out. Limited business travel. People recovering from NY and Christmas (financially and otherwise).


----------

